# Halloween Wedding-Newbie



## Scaricatladi (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi all. I'm so glad I stumbled upon this website. My fiancee' and I are planning on a Halloween Wedding...actually Devils night. We are broke, so decided to have the wedding in our backyard. We are turning our house into a spooky, haunt. We are excited and have a lot to do. We have already started transforming our house. I am unable to work, so while my man is at work, I'm at home, going crazy with the paper mache. We have a few tricks up our sleeves, but I would love to hear ideas and tips from everyone.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on the upcoming wedding!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum.

We love to make our own props. What are you working on right now?
I am not a paper mache person but we have several members who are great at it.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forums. 

For help with the wedding, begin by looking at the bottom of this page as there are usually links that have the key words from your post in them. Then you can use the search function for wedding at the top right of the screen. 

On the album page, you can scroll through there looking for props people have made, and I believe search that as well. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Scaricatladi! I think some fog in your yard would be nice! Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Congrats on the upcomming wedding! I know there has to be at least one or two other Halloween brides on this site! we'll be happy to help however we can!


----------



## Scaricatladi (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies and advice. Looking through the forum.
Right now I'm working on making skulls, a spider, over sized witch hats and gauze goulies. We are on a tight budget, so most from here has to be home made. We did get lucky and got a couple of hazers, cheap, on craigslist. Our friend has gotten ordained (from the church of beer) and is marrying us. We still need tables and chairs and food ideas. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the coming wedding. Good luck with the party prep.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the S.C.Lady!! If you need any advice on paper mache props, just send me a pm, and I'll try to give you a hand. Most of my props are mache and it's my prefered medium.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and congrats on your upcoming wedding.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on your wedding. Do you have a dollar tree in your area. There was another member here that had a halloween wedding and he used alot of the crows for his decorations. And I know they have tombstones. You seem to get more for your dollar there. When my sister was married, my mom was able to borrow tables and chairs from a local youth center a neighbor volunteered at. Check around with friends and family to see if they have places they can borrow from. For food Ideas check the Party Ideas and Recipes. Good luck with your wedding, and keep us informed on how it's going.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the wedding...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and congrats


----------

